# بخصوص كاميرات المراقبه ممكن سؤال بسيط؟



## memoshref (26 أبريل 2010)

*انا عايز اعمل كاميرات مراقبه فى مصنع صغير ممكن بس اعرف اسعار الكاميرات دى تبداء من كم بالجنيه الممصرى وياريت ترد عليا بسرعه علشان انا ناوى اعمل الموضوع ده عندى:75::20::56::16:*​


----------



## radwan122 (29 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أسعار الكاميرات بتختلف حسب نوعية الكاميرا و حجم العدسة وسعر النظام بالكامل يتحدد على حسب عدد الكاميرات وسعرها ونوعية النظام ( عرض فقط أو عرض وتسجيل ) 

بس عموماً أسعار الكاميرات بتبدأ من 100 جنيه وحتى 13000 جنيه للكاميرا الواحدة ( دى الأسعار اللى انا شوفتها واشتغلت فيها ) ويتم تحديد نوعية الكاميرات على حسب نوعية المكان التى ستوضع فيه 

أرجو التوضيح أكثر للإفادة


----------



## memoshref (29 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر اخى الكريم على الاستجابه وسرعة الرد والاهتمام 
بالنسبه للمكان الذى اود ان اعمل به الكاميرا هو عبارة عن ورشه صغيرة لعمل البلاستيك ويوجد بها ماكينه واحده وهى تعمل بشكل اّلى ولكن لابد لها من متابعه ويوجد عمال يعملون عليها وانا ارغب فى ان اتابع العمل من مكان ما وليكن شقتى التى تعلوا الورشه وارغب فى استخدام هذه التقنيه على الا تكون مكلفه بالنسبه لى واشكرك اخى على هذا الاهتمام واسف على الاطاله
*​


----------



## radwan122 (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء تحديد مساحة المكان ولو أمكن تصور لى المكان بأى كاميرا وتبعت لى الصور علشان اقولك هتحتاج كام كاميرا تغطى بيها المكان لأن الهدف من الكاميرات هو تغطية المكان بالكامل مش تركيب كاميرات وخلاص 

بالنسبة للكاميرات فهناك نوعين من الكاميرات 
1- كاميرات ip ودى بتشتغل على الشبكة الداخلية ( شبكة النت الداخلية ) وبتسجل على جهاز كمبيوتر مرتبط بالشبكة 
مميزاتها : انخفاض تكاليفها فالتكلفة فى الكاميرا فقط 
عيوبها : ردائة الأنواع الموجودة بالسوق المصرية . 

2- كاميرات تليفزيونية عادية : دى بتشتغل على شبكة خاصة بيها ودى ثلاثة أنواع 
أ - عرض فقط : عرض على تليفزيون دون تسجيل 
ب - عرض وتسجيل : 1- على الكمبيوتر : يتم تركيب كارت dvr تقوم بالتسجيل على جهاز كمبيوتر 
2- جهاز dvr stand alone هذا الجهاز هو جهاز مستقل يوضع به هارد ديسك يقوم بالتسجيل عليه ويعرض على شاشة كمبيوتر أو على تليفزيون ويمكن ربطه بالانترنت لمتابعة المكان من أى مكان على مستوى العالم .


أما بالنسبة للكاميرات 

فمتوسط سعر الكاميرا الجيدة يبدأ من 500 جنيه 

فأرجو الإفادة بمساحات المكان


----------



## memoshref (2 مايو 2010)

شكراُ يا اخى على المعلومات الجيده دى 
وبالنسبه للمكان هو صغير عبارة عن محل صغير بنساخة 4فى 4 والماكينة بالعرض يعنى اعتقد ان كاميرة واحده تكفى وانا ارغب فى ان يكون الحل اقتصادى جدً
والف شكر والله يا اخى على الاهتمام


----------



## memoshref (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا اخى


----------



## المميز1230 (15 مايو 2010)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 مايو 2010)

معلومات هامة
الله ينور عليكم
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## bekaa (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا كثيرا علي هذه المعلومات الهامه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الصيانة الكهربائية (9 يونيو 2010)

احسنت على هذا التوضيح


----------



## taherbasha (23 ديسمبر 2011)

عندى نظام مراقبه يتكون من جهاز dvr + عدد 8 كاميرا و يقوم بالتسجيل خلال 24 ساعه و قد قام بالتسجيل لعدد 12 يوم على الهارد 500 جيجا حتى امتلأ و مش عارف أخذ التسجيلات دى أو الفديوهات من على الهارد و أسألكم بالله عليكم أفيدونى و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## taherbasha (23 ديسمبر 2011)

و أشرح لك أنى قد قمت بفك الهارد من dvr و وصلته بجهاز كمبيوتر فالبارتشن الخاص به لا يفتح و لو دخلت من الدوس ألاقى حاجات غريبه لا يمكن نسخها و عندما قمت بتوصيله مره أخرى فى dvr وجدت التسجيلات موجوده و يمكن الرجوع اليها بتاريخ أو ساعه معينه و تعمل على كفاءه عاليه . و يوجد فى dvr عدد 3 وصله usp و قد قمت بتركيب فلاشه فيها قام dvr ب format لها و لكن غير واضحه أو غير مرئيه


----------



## taherbasha (23 ديسمبر 2011)

و أشرح لك أنى قد قمت بفك الهارد من dvr و وصلته بجهاز كمبيوتر فالبارتشن الخاص به لا يفتح و لو دخلت من الدوس ألاقى حاجات غريبه لا يمكن نسخها و عندما قمت بتوصيله مره أخرى فى dvr وجدت التسجيلات موجوده و يمكن الرجوع اليها بتاريخ أو ساعه معينه و تعمل على كفاءه عاليه . و يوجد فى dvr عدد 3 وصله usp و قد قمت بتركيب فلاشه فيها قام dvr ب format لها و لكن غير واضحه أو غير مرئيه


----------



## شكري عبد الحميد (3 مارس 2012)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2610150&posted=1#post2610150#ixzz09fOTj9Bo

*السلام عليكم انا اعمل في مجال الكهرباء وتركيب الانتر كام بانواعه وبعض انواع الكاميرات ارغب في علي ان تساعديني للحصول علي بعض الكتالوجات للكاميرات واجهزه الانزار لكي استفيد منها ولكي جزيل الشكر*​


----------

